# Case/PSU fan issues.



## Bloodhound50 (Mar 4, 2012)

Installed 3 new fans. Upon start up I have 0 fans and PSU fans don't appear to be coming on. Any ideas?


----------



## Bloodhound50 (Mar 4, 2012)

2.03v at fan connector.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Bloodhound50 and welcome to TSF :wave:

How are the fans connected, via 'Molex' plugs, onto the mobo or what?


----------



## Bloodhound50 (Mar 4, 2012)

One is the 3 pin connector via mobo, other are 4 pin psu connections. I tried a known good fan and that doesn't work now either. I was very careful and didn't touch anything except fans and some wiring.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You need to tell us all the hardware since the issue is a hardware issue and most importantly the psu make and model + wattage. It's probably failing.


----------



## Bloodhound50 (Mar 4, 2012)

asus m4a785td-m evo MOBO, Nvidea GeForce 9800gt, Kingston DDR3 Ram, Not sure MHZ ratings. Intel SSD. Antec PSU, I'll take the computer apart again and check for more details I am missing.


----------



## Bloodhound50 (Mar 4, 2012)

AMD Athlon II x4 64 cpu


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Antec these days are amongst the worst and it sounds like it is not providing enough power.


----------



## Bloodhound50 (Mar 4, 2012)

Antec TP3-430. 430w. I Had PSU connected to ONLY mobo and turned it on, no PSU fan and an intermittent whine. Also the fan moved like a fraction of a fraction of a mm, then did nothing. every 20ish sec. Gonna toss a new PSU in. Any suggestions?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Sounds like the psu has had it
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## Bloodhound50 (Mar 4, 2012)

Are there any features to look for when selecting a PSU? Thanks for all the help.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

The one I linked you is a great high quality one. you wont go wrong. 

80+ efficiency, usually bronze or higher.

Top manufactures Corsair (tx or ax series), XFX, Seasonic, Thermaltake (Toughpower series) Coolermaster (Silent pro series)

Have a look thru here as well 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## Bloodhound50 (Mar 4, 2012)

I am gonna spring for the 750W one with the 15% off coupon. Thanks for all the help guys I appreciate it. Will post again with results Tuesday.


----------

